# What does your shop truck include...



## downtownjr

or look like. My brother and I discussed fixing up the old pickup and using it as a shop/field truck. Thinking about the usual...toolbox, gas tank, maybe a vice...what neat do others do? Open to ideas since we are with a plain 3/4 ton pickup...


----------



## Riverside Cattle

The one thing I don't know how I ever lived without is an aircompressor. It is used alot more than I thought it would be. It sure is nice to grease a baler after all the hay dust is blown off.

I don't know if it is a good idea or a bad idea but I put my vise on a stinger and it slides into the hitch reciever. I like the portability of it but it is a little low and I have ran into it more than once and it is just at shin height. But it is nice to be able to put it away when not in use, however it is getting heavier as I get older.

-rsc


----------



## JD4755

I'll agree on the air compressor, you dont need a real big one, maybe one with a 5 horse honda engine, other than blowing the baler off, makes changing flats in the field a heck of a lot easier..oh yeah, and that tire that mysteriously deflates itself at random!


----------



## Riverside Cattle

We mounted a cooler on our truck. We fill it with ice in the moring and keep just drinks in it. It is just part of the routine of filling the slip tank loading up with twine, filling the cooler with ice, etc (I have a freezer with ice in the shop) This way my fuel is right next to the tractors fuel.







It has a drain in the bottom of it so clean out is simple. It is hard to keep enough drinks cool for 14 hours in my lunch box.

Also in the off season when I need to keep that quart of ice cream cold it comes in handy.









-rsc


----------



## downtownjr

Wished I had thought of that one myself.


----------



## 4020man

I'll post pics of ours later. We have an '84 GMC 3500 4 wheel drive with a 5.9 cummins in it. We have a welder, air compressor, crane, hose maker, as well as all of your basic tools and hardware.


----------



## 4020man

Here's a couple shots. There's a crane on the other side, but I couldn't get a descent shot of it because the 4430 was sitting there.
























Feel free to ask questions


----------



## swmnhay

Cummins in a GMC ????


----------



## downtownjr

We are not htere yet but something like that is what we are thinking about. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## 4020man

swmnhay said:


> Cummins in a GMC ????


Yes, there is 5.9 Cummins under the hood. The truck originally had a 6.2 diesel. That engine overheated and blew up in 2002. My uncle had the Cummins in his shed that he took out of one of his sprayers. It ran when it came out, so my dad bought the engine and the transmission hooked to it and put that in. It runs like a top and has power to spare. The big thing is wiht the 4.10 rear end, it is made for power, not speed. The top speed is 60 and that's going down hill. Normally pedal to the floor will get you to 55 easy.


----------



## 4020man

downtownjr said:


> We are not htere yet but something like that is what we are thinking about. Thanks for the pics.


No problem, if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## mmaddox

We use an old line truck, 4WD Loadstar 1700, with a 7 ton crane, welder, compressor, service body. Slow and awkward, but gets the job done. Addressing the question directly, the one things that has not been mentioned is one, or more types of fire control equipment.


----------



## 4020man

In the back to the truck is 1 10 pound fire extinguisher. There was 2, but my brother had to use one to put the fire out on a mower he was welding on.


----------

